# glass tank wanted! ASAP.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I need a glass tank for one of my hamsters, ASAP. (had her two weeks and she's destroyed one cage and wont take long for her to try on the temporary cage she's now in )
One with a mesh top is best if not a fish tank will do (we'll make the roof)

Problem is we don't have a car, but can possibly pay towards petrol or collect Locally.

any size, though preferably around the 2ft mark.

thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

where abouts in Leicester are you :?:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

knighton fields area (le2)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm chucking out so will probably have something.Be filthy though,cleared the shed in favour of rabbits months ago . The cleared tanks/cages have been standing in the rain.I'll see today if there is an unbroken one with a lid.I might pass your area while I'm working and be able to drop off.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> I'm chucking out so will probably have something.Be filthy though,cleared the shed in favour of rabbits months ago . The cleared tanks/cages have been standing in the rain.I'll see today if there is an unbroken one with a lid.I might pass your area while I'm working and be able to drop off.


ok, thanks, if you have more than one let me know lol, :lol: 
trying to get harvest mice at some point in the next few months. 
with or without lid is fine, so long as its not cracked, and filthy doesn't matter .
thank you.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Also I'm happy to pay petrol costs, if that helps.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got an 18 x 12 and a 48 x 12.Might be one to big and one to small :roll:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Still need a glass cage, the small one I got from Sarahc had smooth cracks in the side and bottom, which was fine until I might have accidentally broke it when cleaning it  
(and the large one got filled with semi-impulse buy gerbils :lol: )

so if anyone has a 1 1/2 - 2ft glass tank for sale (with or without lid) please let me know!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

got one sorted x


----------

